# millet pillows



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

I just learned that there are pillows made from millet hulls. I've been vacuuming my bird's millet hulls all this time when I could've been collecting them to make one (1) pillow.

🙃


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Really?? That's interesting, I wonder why specific millet hulls.. like any grain derivative wouldn't it get musty?? In the old days, some people used straw in pillows but I guess that wasn't as comfortable as millet hulls. 

Wow.. on these forums, we could basically sell pillows.. 🤣


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't know the why, but maybe the background might help: "buckwheat pillows" were apparently originally a thing in Japan and are growing in popularity throughout rest of the world. Pillows are cloth cases stuffed with buckwheat hulls! The implications were interesting, and a search revealed the same companies that sell the buckwheat pillows also sell millet hull pillows. The more you know! 🌠


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have a buckwheat pillow*


----------

